# Great engine oil @ great price.



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That seems pretty expensive to me.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

It is very expensive per liter. I paid $5 less per liter from a local mechanic for Mobil 1 ESP 5w30. Not only that, the oil you used isn't the Low SAPS version. It is neither Dexos2 or ACEA C3 compliant. Shell makes several oils for diesels, including a low SAPs diesel oil that is not Dexos2 licensed and a Dexos2 licensed product. I would change that out as soon as possible otherwise you risk clogging your DPF. It may not cause problems now, but there is a chance down the road it will.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm with Manny on this, although Amsoil consistently tests better than Mobil 1 in all relevant oil tests. Both are great oils, but if you can't find the Mobil 1, you know where to find me. 

We might sound like a broken record on this forum, but it is crucial that people use a good synthetic oil in our cars. The turbos need it, and our sanity needs it.

I suspect the OP's prices are so high due to his location: Mumbai.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I run Shell Rotella T6 5w-40 in my Kaw Z1000. Probably work fine in the Cruze diesel, and the Fiat multi-air 1.4 T gas engine in the Dart. The specs that the T6 covers, including JASO-MA is pretty impressive. Very low ash and sulpher. Probably better than the Dexos 2 standard, whether or not they paid for the "sticker."

Shell Rotella T6 Full Synthetic product video - YouTube


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

zr1000a1 said:


> I run Shell Rotella T6 5w-40 in my Kaw Z1000. Probably work fine in the Cruze diesel, and the Fiat multi-air 1.4 T gas engine in the Dart. The specs that the T6 covers, including JASO-MA is pretty impressive. Very low ash and sulpher. Probably better than the Dexos 2 standard, whether or not they paid for the "sticker."
> 
> Shell Rotella T6 Full Synthetic product video - YouTube


Notice how they don't compare their oil to Amsoil in the shear stability testing. 

Rotella T6 is good stuff though. I've heard lots of great things about it, and I used to run it in my wife's 2000 Buick Regal GSE with great results.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's likely a different diesel engine than the USDM Cruze. Note the OP is from Mumbai, India. If we are having a hard time finding dexos2 oil here in the USA, imagine the time that folks in countries like India must have. From what I've heard, finding synthetic in the right grade with a recent ACEA or API specification can be difficult and costly.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

As sciphi said not all oil here is readily available in India... I am from India and pretty much use regular oil all the time as its cheaper... OP did you check if Castrol, Mobil1, Pennzoil makes oil for Cruze... Especially Castrol is famous for trucks in India.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

